# Are Plastic Toys Really That Bad?



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

I frequently read on these boards how down a lot of people are on plastic toys. I agree that there are a lot of garbage toys out there, and I don't allow these toys in our house. In my oppinnion a child's toy should either get them moving or get them thinking.

My son (22months) has quite a few plastic toys that he just loves. His favourite is his Little People Farm. He loves playing with the animals, making the animal noises, and pretending to feed and brush them. These little plastic creatures keep my son interested and engaged for a surprisingly long time. And what about Legos?

So please, give me your opinion, are plastic toys as a whole bad or are there exeptions?


----------



## Korwynne (Feb 18, 2004)

We've got lots of plastic stuff and are just now starting to get into the wooden/waldorf type stuff.

There's a lot I've got that I'm keeping, reguardless.







I'm not convinced that all plastic toys are evil.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley has tons of plastic toys. She loves her little people, peek-a-blocks, and mega blocks. She also loves her leapfrog stuff and so do I. We just can't afford to do wooden toys and I am not convinced they are better and that plastic is evil anyway.


----------



## hippiemom2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I can not afford wooden toys so my kids play with plastic ones. I don't think the substance the toy is made out of is what makes a toy good or bad. It is the activity that is expected out of it that makes it good or bad. A wooden GI Joe set isn't a toy that I would let me son play with even though it isn't plastic. I understand that there are some really cool waldorf toys but why are they so darn expensive? I don't know many people who can pay that much for toys.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Some plastics (PVC plastic) leak toxic chemicals. Take a look at this Greenpeace article It goes into more detail on the subject.

I also like wooden toys because I prefer to buy from companies that I'm confident are not using sweatshop labor to manufacture their products. I try to buy from smaller cottage industries rather than large corporations. In terms of cost, for me it's just quality vs quantity.


----------



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

for us it is about the garbage that we are buying that is not biodegradable or recyclable. It is more environmental that anything else.

We have some used plastic toys, but we are also careful about what leaks poisons.

louise
mama to juniper
wife to ben


----------



## layla (Jul 2, 2002)

Not all plastic toye are evil. For me, the sheer volume of junk is. We have some plastic toys that are great like Rokenbok and Legos, but so many people get so much junk!


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

2000 REPORT CARD FOR
TOY MANUFACTURERS & RETAILERS
Evaluated by
GREENPEACE
GENERATION GREEN
MOTHERS & OTHERS*
(MOTHERS & OTHERS was dissolved by its board in 2001 and has since re-opened as The Green Guide Institute.)

Grades:
A: Excellent, will phase out all PVC products, or products contain no PVC
B: Above average, will phase out some PVC products
C: Average, will eliminate phthalates in toys for children under 3
D: Below average, will eliminate phthalates only in toys intended for the mouth
F: Fail, no policy change

Toy Manufacturers

Name Grade Comment

Brio A No PVC used

Chicco B Eliminate PVC toys for children under 3

Discovery Toys C Phased out teething products that contain
phthalates in the Spring '99 catalog.

Disney D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys only

Early Start A No PVC used; soft plastic is EVA

Evenflo D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys only

First Years D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys only

Gerber A All products manufactured in 2000 are PVC - free

Hasbro Galoob Playskool D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys
only

Kids II D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys only

Lamaze Infant Development B Eliminate PVC toys for children under 3

Lego Systems A No PVC used

Little Tikes A No PVC used

Manhattan Baby F Continued use of PVC

Mattel Tyco Fisher-Price C Eliminate phthalates in toys for children under 3

Munchkin F Continued use of PVC

Primetime Playthings A No PVC used

Safety First D Eliminate phthalates in mouth toys only

Sassy A PVC free except for two baby photo albums which they are investigating replacing with cloth.

Shelcore C Eliminate phthalates in toys for children under 3

Tiny Love A PVC free except for Discovery Lane which they are still investigating substitution for vinyl bubble in the center

Wimmer-Ferguson F Continued use of PVC

Warner Bros. F Continued use of PVC

Retailers

Name Grade Comment

Giant Eagle D Eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates only

Kmart D Will only eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates

Target D Will only eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates

Toys R Us D Will only eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates

Sears D Will only eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates

Walmart D Will only eliminate sale of mouth toys containing phthalates


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Plastic contains carcinogens, hormone-altering chemicals, chemicals that can cause allergic reactions such as breathing difficulties, and who knows what else, because the industry isn't regulated. We are not informed of which chemicals are present in which plastics. The only way to play it safe is to avoid them all. Children are especially susceptible to the toxic chemicals found in plastic.

You don't have to buy expensive natural toys. Most of the kids I know are happier playing with pots and pans than with the most expensive toy on the market.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

I am a waldorf parent and we use mostly wood since it is more pleasing to the eye, to the touch, to the sense of naturalness and knowing it is not full of chemicals is nice too. when I pick up a wood toy i can almost feel the alive-ness of it---- even tho it's now dead- it was alive and i believe in it's energy. I know that sounds corny but to me it's just the way it is.
We dont believe plastic is evil, just that wood is preferred.
also, i dont think one has to spend a lot on wood toys since really a child with less /minimal is better off. ON that note, when we have spent money on other toys that were plastic for presents or in the past---- the cost was comparable but the quality wasnt.

Laura


----------



## hippiemom2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Any cool, wooden toy websites where the toys are reasonably priced (think of thrift store, or wal-mart price range)?

I know what you mean about the pots and pans. My kids love to play with pots and pans and all kinds of cooking stuff. I went to Valu Village and loaded up on stuff they can use outside, and in the bath for next to nothing. I also will go to garage sales and get old clothing for them to dress up in.

My kids are at a point where all their toys are now too young for them. So, now the only thing they have been interested in lately is the coloring books, puzzles, and games. The rest of it just sits in their rooms in a big box from our last move to Bellingham. I think that would make a good project for tomorrow. We shall go through the toys and donate the ones that are not getting much use out of them.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

salaam

i like the Melissa & Doug stuff... we have some of the puzzles and the pretend food. they're stuff is usually under $20, except for some of the folding play houses. we get it at toys r us... i'm a sucker for brio toys and for the whole thomas the train thing, but it is EXPENSIVE (we do a piece or two to add to adam's set every birthday/ holiday).


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Whoa, there are a few aspects to plastic toys I was not aware of. Thank you so much LoveMyLittles, your report card has really gotten me thinking. But couldn't help but notice Fisher Price was absent form the list. And we do have quite a few Fisher Price plastic toys. Anyone have info on them?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:

Manhattan Baby F Continued use of PVC
That's a bummer!







It's always been my impression that Manhattan Baby is a more thoughtful company. Maybe I've got them mixed up with somebody else.

I'd also like to hear about the mega Fisher Price.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

Quote:

Mattel Tyco Fisher-Price C Eliminate phthalates in toys for children under 3
you just passed over it because it's listed along with mattel!


----------



## farmgirl (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by hippiemom2_
*Any cool, wooden toy websites where the toys are reasonably priced (think of thrift store, or wal-mart price range)?
*
I like Ikea for toys. Ikea They tend to have more in the actual store (Seattle's probably closest to you?), but they do have some nice things on their website. I also like www.PlayStoreToys.com & www.ecobaby.com, but they are pricier (I save these for gifts from the grandparents


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I am not disputing any claims about plastics but remember that list with the grades is 4 yr old and a lot could have changed since then.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am very against plastic toys.....we DO NOT buy any for our dd, and only keep very few hand me downs....
there are the above listed health reasons, and the consumerism/throw away quality of them, and then there is the sad sad sad fact that MOST plastic toys are made in sweat shops by children/adults under HORRID conditions....
what kind of selfish and psycho mom would i be if i chose my daughter to have lots and lots of cheap plastic toys that are made via the blood of children on the other side of the world? by people who can't afford to sometimes even keep their chidlren alive.
no way
i will not support that.
i am all for quality over quantity.
we got her ONE TOY for her first christmas and some books.
the toy was an all natural real rubber (like from the tree) teething toy from a GREAT natural toy company: THE MAGIC CABIN (.com for online and they have a catalog too) i find them to be pretty fairly priced and they have kits to make toys for your kids yourself, plus all natural art supplies.

check it out!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm happy to see that Legos and Little Tykes got an "A".







Thanks LML!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

For us, it's a two-fold issue...

The safety of plastic toys is highly questionable...and just like we buy organic produce and use cloth diapers because of chemical contents of their counterparts, we don't use plastics, either. I don't want my child exposed to neurotoxins.
and
All that crap will end up in your local landfill. Think of those huge plastic playhouses and picnic tables...those Little People farms...hundreds of them being dumped into landfills everyday. Ugh. That stuff is going to be there a long, long, time....


----------



## hippiemom2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I like Ecobaby as well but just can't afford a lot of their toys. Some of my kids "toys" are not really toys. They get a lot of cool stuff from thrift stores, dress up clothes, old costumes, pots/ pans that are theirs, and stuff like that. They do have a lot of plastic toys though. It is just difficult when you are on a tight budget to afford the luxuries of having all wooden toys, or all waldorf toys. We just don't have that much money.

Peace,

Shelbi


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

You make a great point about the plastic toys spending an eternity in landfills. Another good thing about wooden (and ceramic, cloth, metal and wax) toys is that they're usually nice enough to hand down, and aren't so hip looking that they look dated after only a couple of years. Example: you know how you can tell the difference between Fisher Price little people from only a few years ago to now? They keep changing the appearance so some mommies think they need to go out and get the latest. Those little peope used to be made of wood, except for their plastic heads and hair. And they didn't change appearance for quite a while. My sister's sons are 24 and 22 years old and she still has a big bucket of wooden Little People. They still look great.

Real tea sets, real childrens size kitchen wear, wood cars, metal cars, well made dolls that can be repaired. Dd's Waldorf-type doll is well loved and has needed a seam repaired now and again. We didn't have to throw her away because she's made well enough to be repaired.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Melissa and Doug toys are made in china as are many wooden toys. I try to do wooden but I also am very strict about not buying anything made in countires with slave/prison labor. Many wooden toys these days are made in china. It is just a matter of what concerns you more.

Amy


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

We have mostly wood toys for many reasons as others have mentioned....but we do have hot wheels and some plastic.
You can find, or at least I have found, some great wood toys at GoodWill for pennies and in great shape.
Also try EBay...lots of them there used and in good/new shape....


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by journeymom_
*Example: you know how you can tell the difference between Fisher Price little people from only a few years ago to now? They keep changing the appearance so some mommies think they need to go out and get the latest. Those little peope used to be made of wood, except for their plastic heads and hair. And they didn't change appearance for quite a while. My sister's sons are 24 and 22 years old and she still has a big bucket of wooden Little People. They still look great.*








I HATE those flippin' new little people. I just took a sneek peak at the presents that my husband's side of the family sent for dd's 1st birthday and there is a hole crapload of the new little people. I think that I've convinced dh to take the park playset back but I think he wants to keep Noah's ark. Now a wood Noah's ark wood be awesome. I mean why did they even bother asking for suggestions if they were going to just get her crap?

Ok. Rant over. So sorry for the highjack.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

salaam

i just called melissa & doug to ask where their toys are made. some are made in indiana and some are made in china. i asked if the toys that were made in china were made in fair-labor factories... the woman on the phone said YES, but she didn't seem too sure. she sortof assumed they did because "melissa and doug have four children of their own and are very ethical people". so... the official answer was YES, they use fair labor... but i wonder if there is any way to find out for sure. i know for a fact that not everything out of china was made with slave labor (like my chinese prefolds were not slave labor)... so it's possible.

hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

I worry about sweatshops a lot too, but I don't think the fact of a toy being wooden is garantee is not made in a sweatshop and vice versa, specially because there are mass produced wooden toys too! It was so good that instead of a brand or no brand we had the exact adress and the name of the manager of the factory. Then we could know exactly what to avoid.

Lego is plastic and made mainly machine made, so I think they are decent (or am I mistaken?). I'm always very undecided about these things, so I try to buy second hand from ebay.


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

We never buy plastic new, but we do have some from garage sales and from when DH and I were little. I think it's harder, at least it was for us, to have enough toys when our son was younger. As a young toddler, he went from toy to toy pretty quickly and we felt like we needed more toys. Now that he's 22 months, I can see that fewer high quality toys will definitely fit his needs much better than before.

I've found that for wood, finding someone at local craft fairs can be an economical way to buy (since it's hard to find good wood stuff at garage sales around here). There was a couple selling a beautiful wooden aligator pull toy for only $10-11. They also sold a delivery truck (over a foot long) with four smaller cars in it for $20. Amazing prices, IMO.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

We love the Little People around here. We have some Little Tykes and Playschool toys that we bought at thrift stores when my 6yo was a baby and they are still going strong. They clean easily, can withstand being outdoors and left in the sun and rain, and store very well.

We try to avoid buying new plastic toys because of the environmental issue. I haven't been all that impressed with the vast majority of the wooden toys we've had. My MIL bought a ton when she lived in Europe.

I don't mind at all that our kids play with plastic toys. Like I said, we buy them used and the better quality ones last a long time.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

WHAT?! :EEK Legos are plastic now???


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Was that a Lego joke?


----------

